# Ipod qui ne se charge pas



## xtlink (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je vien d'acheter un ipod nano(4G) 16 Go.

Je le déballe, le branche, l'enregistre et tout. Commence a mettre de la musique et le laisse se charger 3h comme dit.

Je le débranche et je pars avec. J'essaye de l'allumer rien à faire.

En rentrant chez moi, je le rebranche, il s'allume nickel. Des que je le débranche, il s'éteint.

J'ai réinitialisé l'ipod plusieurs fois avec Itunes mais rien n'y a fait.

Je suis désespéré

J'ai deux solutions soit il y a une solution qui existe pour regler le problème, soit je vais le ramener et me le faire échanger.

Si vous avez une solution pour évité de perdre mon temps a aller le ramener et tout.

Je vous en remercie d'avance.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Tu as déjà restauré l'iPhone plusieurs fois, sans que rien n'y fasse.
L'indicateur de batterie te dit qu'il est chargé à fond ? Sinon, essaie de la brancher directement sur une prise électrique, avec l'adaptateur secteur&#8230;

Et si rien n'y fait, tu en auras un neuf à la FNAC (si achat à la FNAC). Ou ils te l'échangeront.


----------



## xtlink (15 Novembre 2009)

En fait j'ai l'ai laissé chargé pendant un bon bout de temps et j'ai jamais vu l'icone chargé complétement.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Bon, il y a sûrement un petit problème, explique le au Store ou APR, et ils te le changeront ! =)
Enfin, quand je dis Store, ou PAR, c'est ton lieu d'achat que je veux sous-entendre !


----------



## xtlink (16 Novembre 2009)

C'est bon je vien de le faire changer.

Je vais voir si cela fonctionne.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Novembre 2009)

Oki, tiens nous au courant !


----------



## xtlink (17 Novembre 2009)

Soit je fais mal les choses, soit j'ai vraiment pas de chance.

Je le branche à l'ordinateur, je le synchronise tout bien. 

Je l'ejecte et le laisse se charger toute la nuit.

Et la en me reveillant, je regarde toujours pas la prise au niveau de la batterie, j'ai toujours le petit éclair.

Je commence à me poser des grosses questions la.

C'est vraiment pas normal tout ça.


----------



## xtlink (17 Novembre 2009)

Voilà, j'avais branché l'ipod sur le secteur a chargé toute la journée de 7h à 18h27.

Il m'affiche toujours en charge.

Il m'affiche même pas qu'il est finis de chargé, je pense qu'il y a définitivement un gros problème.


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Novembre 2009)

c'est pas plutôt ton ordinateur (mac ou pc ?) qui a un port usb qui ne fournit pas beaucoup d'énergie pour le recharger ? :rose:


----------



## Macuserman (17 Novembre 2009)

Pas si il l'a branché en secteur directement !


----------



## ziflow (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai exactement le même probleme, j'ai fait échangé l'ipod mais ca me fait toujours pareil, l'ipod ne se recharge pas, que ca soit sur pc ou sur prise secteur...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Bah tu peux en rechanger&#8230;
J'ai changé 3 fois de Mighty Mouse avant d'en avoir une qui fonctionnait bien !


----------



## Dead head (18 Novembre 2009)

Est-ce que ce ne serait pas seulement un problème d'affichage : l'icône resterait "en charge" alors que la batterie serait chargée ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Comme l'iPod s'éteint, j'en doute&#8230;


----------



## xtlink (21 Novembre 2009)

Je vien encore de changer, on va bien voir ce que ca donne.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Novembre 2009)

Tiens nous au jus !


----------



## xtlink (23 Novembre 2009)

Exactement la meme chose que les précédents bon ben ca sera que la 3ème fois que je vais aller le changer.

Je pense commencer à raller un bon pti coup.


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Novembre 2009)

t'es sur que c'est pas l'adaptateur secteur ou le cable ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2009)

Oui écoute, ce sont tes câbles qui sont à jeter, ya pas d'autres raisons.


----------



## cypriend (25 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui écoute, ce sont tes câbles qui sont à jeter, ya pas d'autres raisons.



Oui, comme Macuserman, tu aurais du verifier tes cables avant  ! C'est souvent une source de problème !  Si tu veux en racheter, tu peux aller voir a la FNAC ou chez un vendeur d'electro ( " vendeur Apple agrée " )  

Bonne nuit ;-)


----------



## xtlink (25 Novembre 2009)

Euh le cable c'est celui que tu as avec l'ipod. Et il fonctionne quand je l'utilise sur le secteur donc le cable n'est pas a remettre en question ni l'adaptateur puisqu'il affiche l'icone charge.

C'est tout simplement l'ipod à mon avis.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui mais pas 3 fois. N'utilise pas le port USB. Branche sur une prise murale. Et attends une bonne journée.


----------



## xtlink (26 Novembre 2009)

Déjà essayé je l'ai laissé brancher 24h voir plus.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Novembre 2009)

Tu utilises un câble différent à chaque fois ?


----------



## xtlink (26 Novembre 2009)

quand je changé l'ipod je changer tout on me redonnait une boite.

Bon aujourd'hui on ma donné un avoir, j'ai pris un 8G 5eme génération et c nickel.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Novembre 2009)

Problème résolu ?


----------



## xtlink (29 Novembre 2009)

Celui la fonctionne nickel.

En plus, je ne savais pas mais il bénéficie d'haut parleur et ca c'est la classe.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Novembre 2009)

Niquel ! 
Bonne continuation !


----------

